# Hilfe bei Raupenbestimmung



## Dirk (6. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auf einem Seerosenblatt diese Raupe gefunden.
Wer kann mir sagen was das für eine Raupe ist.

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## Dodi (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Raupenbestimmung*

Hallo Dirk!

Ich kenne diese Raupe leider nicht - aber schau mal hier
nach:

http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/

Vielleicht wirst Du fündig!


----------



## Dirk (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Raupenbestimmung*

Hallo,

ich glaube es ist eine Libelle.

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## gabi (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Raupenbestimmung*

Hallo Dirk,

das ist höchstwahrscheinlich eine Raupe des Mittleren Weinschwärmers. Sowohl Raupe als auch Falter sehen spektakulär aus. 

Die Raupe hat aber auf dem Wasser nix zu suchen. Frisst möglicherweise am __ Blutweiderich und ist abgestürzt.

Beneide dich um deinen Fund.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Raupenbestimmung*

Hi Dirk,

eindeutig eine __ Weinschwärmer (Mittlerer) Raupe. Futterpflanzen sind div. Epilobiumarten [Weideröschen](Epilobium hirsutum, E. angustifolia, nur selten Weinblätter). Bei mir habe ich die Raupen auch schon am __ Fieberklee fressend gefunden. Das es eine Schwärmerart ist läßt sich an dem kleinen "Dackelschwänzchen" sofort erkennen (fast alle Schwärmerraupen haben einen solchen Fortsatz am Hinterteil)

MfG Frank


----------



## Dirk (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Raupenbestimmung*

Hallo,

danke für die Informationen.

Grüß und schönes Wochenende

Dirk


----------

